# MSI 970A-G43 VS GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 (rev. 3.0)!!



## gamerbloke (Oct 29, 2013)

Guys for FX-6300, which one would be better-
MSI 970A-G43 or GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3?

Both are priced around Rs5400 with 3 yrs warranty.
Compare in terms of Performance, Features and  Warranty service in delhi. (add up any other criteria u like)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> Guys for FX-6300, which one would be better-
> MSI 970A-G43 or GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3?
> 
> Both are priced around Rs5400 with 3 yrs warranty.
> Compare in terms of Performance, Features and  Warranty service in delhi. (add up any other criteria u like)



The main difference between the two is that MSI has a USB 3.0 front panel header on its MB & does not have any VRM heatsink.So might heat up when overclocked.

You can go for Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 for 5800 with 3 years warranty but not available every where. This has every thing and has 8+2 power phase which is very good for overclocking as well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 29, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> Guys for FX-6300, which one would be better-
> MSI 970A-G43 or GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3?
> 
> Both are priced around Rs5400 with 3 yrs warranty.
> Compare in terms of Performance, Features and  Warranty service in delhi. (add up any other criteria u like)


You can go with GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 which I am currently using.An awesome board with very good specs.It supports overclocking,but according to GIGABYTE's claim,the VRM is very good ,stable and issues of longevity are greater when compared to other boards.
Ultimately your choice brother.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The main difference between the two is that MSI has a USB 3.0 front panel header on its MB & does not have any VRM heatsink.So might heat up when overclocked.
> 
> You can go for Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 for 5800 with 3 years warranty but not available every where. This has every thing and has 8+2 power phase which is very good for overclocking as well.



1) Do DS3 have VRM heatsink (dont know what it means)??? i know it doesn't supports overclocking
2) UD3 was my first choice but its not available online and i have not checked it out locally (Nehru place) so was preparing for PLAN B!
3) Front panel USB 3.0 is not of much concern as then cabbie should also have one (i think NZXT gamma nd Bit merc alpha doesnt have it)
4) What is Dual Bios on GB board??
4) If we put Overclocking nd USB3.0 out of equation then which one is better??


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 29, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> 1) Do DS3 have VRM heatsink (dont know what it means)??? i know it doesn't supports overclocking
> 2) UD3 was my first choice but its not available online and i have not checked it out locally (Nehru place) so was preparing for PLAN B!
> 3) Front panel USB 3.0 is not of much concern as then cabbie should also have one (i think NZXT gamma nd Bit merc alpha doesnt have it)
> 4) What is Dual Bios on GB board??
> 4) If we put Overclocking nd USB3.0 out of equation then which one is better??



Mostly all of your answers lie here :--->
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-970A-DS3 (rev. 3.0)
Admitting that this board should not be used for overclocking,but it can be.



> *EasyTune6*
> EasyTune6
> GIGABYTE has completely redesigned EasyTune6 from the ground up to make it easier than ever to manage and monitor your hardware resources as well as tweak your system settings in order to achieve maximum system performance. Whether you are an *overclocking enthusiast*, or a computer novice, EasyTune6 provides the tools you need to quickly and effortlessly fine tune your system.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 29, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> 1) Do DS3 have VRM heatsink (dont know what it means)??? i know it doesn't supports overclocking



 it does support overclocking. but not good for high overclocks due to vrm limitations due to which it will be unable to dissipate the huge power generated while overclocking



> 2) UD3 was my first choice but its not available online and i have not checked it out locally (Nehru place) so was preparing for PLAN B!



check locally. it is a far better board.


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 29, 2013)

There r still some unanswered question.....
1) what is exact benefit of Dual bios?
2) If i am not to overclock which one of two will be better?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 29, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> There r still some unanswered question.....
> 1) what is exact benefit of Dual bios?
> 2) If i am not to overclock which one of two will be better?



1)Dual bios means mobo will have two bios -main bios and back up bios.if the first "Main" flash BIOS is damaged, then a function built into the board checks to see if the BIOS starts correctly or not. 
If BIOS does not start correctly, then the motherboard automatically switches over to the backup BIOS. 
This gives you the possibility of overwriting the damaged flash BIOS and initiating a new startup process.
This is quite useful feature 

2)Get Gigabyte 970a ds3


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> 1)Dual bios means mobo will have two bios -main bios and back up bios.if the first "Main" flash BIOS is damaged, then a function built into the board checks to see if the BIOS starts correctly or not.
> If BIOS does not start correctly, then the motherboard automatically switches over to the backup BIOS.
> This gives you the possibility of overwriting the damaged flash BIOS and initiating a new startup process.
> This is quite useful feature
> ...



Thnx for nice explanation. I guess i would go with DS3 if i m unable to locate UD3 (which i wont as it is out of stock on Newegg so churlish to expect here)

HEY..... what about ASROCK,,, upto 6K do i have any option to consider???


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> it does support overclocking.* but not good for high overclocks due to vrm limitations* due to which it will be unable to dissipate the huge power generated while overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> check locally. it is a far better board.



That's it, well explained.



gamerbloke said:


> There r still some unanswered question.....
> 1) *what is exact benefit of Dual bios?*
> 2) If i am not to overclock which one of two will be better?


A very clear explanation by @ASHISH65,but you may also go through this :
GIGABYTE Dual BIOS


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 for GA-970a-DS3


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2013)

^+1 for your support/endorsing the mother board...


----------



## gamerbloke (Oct 31, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> A very clear explanation by @ASHISH65,but you may also go through this :
> GIGABYTE Dual BIOS



+1 for the link!

so DS3 it is but what about ASROCK???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> +1 for the link!
> 
> so DS3 it is but what about ASROCK???



Asrock might be improving over the years but Asus,Gigabyte,MSI are more better brands than it.


----------

